# newbie from uk



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

A small simple vehicle is a good place to start, I built a mini tractor for the same reason.

There is much to learn and a lot of resources on the forum, so happy reading.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome. I strated with an electric bike and learnt the principals, good idea about starting small but doesn't the quad give you extra complex drive train considerations? Or I guess you might be using the existing differential if the quad has one that is.

Good luck , loads of info on here and helpful people.

Join the UK group you'll find it on my profile.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## surplus 6 (Jan 15, 2012)

the idea is/was to use the existing chain driven rear end "just" replacing the IC engine with electricary  (if only it were that easy )


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

surplus 6 said:


> the idea is/was to use the existing chain driven rear end "just" replacing the IC engine with electricary  (if only it were that easy )


It could be.

A 6-7" motor from a golf cart or a small fork lift, a controller and some batteries. You could get away with 48V or 72V depending on the controller you find.

I started with a 7" golf cart motor and four Optima batteries and a 48V Curtis controller to get my tractor running. Then it destroyed the transaxle as it was just too torquey. 
So not it has a bigger transaxle, 9" motor and a 72V controller on the way!


----------

